# PEACOCK BASS



## PEACOCK MAN (Jan 22, 2007)

ANYONE HERE EVER FISH PEACOCK BASS


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

It's on my life's to-do list....but not yet!


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

If I ever get to florida with a rod and reel in my pack I'll give it a try. Miami is suppost to have a good number of fish in the water way that flows through it...to head down to south amarica well I dont have the fundings to do so unless nodak outdoors would want to send me down there :wink:


----------

